# Tivo users need e-mail support!



## robsal (Mar 24, 2006)

Okay, not much technology needed here......hire a few techs to field our questions.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

They used to do email support, but they dropped it. Apparently, they felt that the online support forums and phone support was more effective.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Ya the help forums do it all now.. unless you want to call direct.


----------

